# Jeffs rub and sauce recipes....



## 3montes (Jan 1, 2008)

Going to give these a try. When measuring the brown sugar do you pack it down in the measuring cup or just pour it from the bag into the measuring cup untill the desired amount is reached. This could make a huge difference.


----------



## flash (Jan 1, 2008)

I kinda pack it down. If it ends up too sweet, the next time you'll know.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 1, 2008)

Usually for brown sugar quantities it will specify "packed" if required.
I'm not sure in this instance. I leave it loose cause I don't like real sweet sauce or rubs.Neither  recipe specifies packed.


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 1, 2008)

When in school, I took "home ecnomics" in the 8th grade. We were taught that for brown sugar you always pack it. For the rub, I use turbinado sugar instead of brown sugar.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 1, 2008)

I pack it... made another double batch this morning before the butt went on... mmm good!


----------



## low&slow (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep...I took home ec too in jr high, but it wasn't to learn how to cook or anything. I was there for 1 reason............the ladies!!!! But I ended up learning some stuff anyways. Never did land me one of them ladies.


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Jan 5, 2008)

I was told in home ec that you always pack your brown sugar too!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 5, 2008)

When I took home ec I didn't learn much of nothing except sex education!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Then again I can sew up a turkey really good now!

I wonder why some recipies specify packed and some don't. is it just a some do some don't type of thing?


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jan 5, 2008)

I also recommend using a metal mesh strainer to work the lumps out.  The finer sugar and other ingredients will fall through, leaving the lumps behind.  Then take a spoon and mash the lumps into the strainer and they will break down nicely that way.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 5, 2008)

I just got done makin' a batch of Jeffs and a new experimental Busted Luck batch....

SHHHHH! i'll give it a test run soon on Gramason, Smokeys my Pet, and now Big Tex....

Let them tell if its any good......or not


----------



## 3montes (Jan 5, 2008)

I emailed Jeff about this and his response was the brown sugar quanity is unpacked.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 6, 2008)

Tomorrow is like Christmas morning all over again as I'm preparing for my inaugural smoke as both the smoker with a new smoker.

Am going to use Jeff's rib rub recipe on 2 slabs of ribs. I bought them from Publix and they look to have that lip on top that has been recommended to be trimmed off and smoked as appetizer pieces. Is that necessary? Has anyone ever smoked a slab of ribs without trimming them and if so, are they fine? I'm sure they are but wanted to understand why it was recommended to trim that piece of meat.

Thanks!


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 6, 2008)

Whenever I smoke spares, I never trim them first. I remove the membrane, apply the rub, and smoke 'em. Come out good to me. And the wife. And the baby.


----------



## allen (Jan 6, 2008)

When it comes to measuring dry, pack lightly and then take a knife or your finger will do but skim off the top of the measuring cup, you will be close to what you need


----------



## majorlee69 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome recipe!!! Came out great on first try!!!      Thanks Jeff !!!


----------



## allen (Jan 26, 2008)

What is the difference between sea salt and kosher , Boston Butt riding on this


----------



## glued2it (Jan 26, 2008)

The lable on the box. I only use kosher salt personally.


----------



## allen (Jan 26, 2008)

I ran out of kosher and need to know if I can use sea salt instead, otherwise I'll stagger to the store and get kosher


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 26, 2008)

What chris_harper said.


----------



## allen (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know what chris harper said about the difference in sea salt and kosher salt


----------



## walking dude (Jan 27, 2008)

kosher.......always..........


----------



## walking dude (Jan 27, 2008)

this is what chris said


----------

